# Do you think life will be discovered onnother planet in your lifetime?



## FloridaGuy48

Do you think life will be discovered on another planet in your lifetime? By life I don't even mean it has to be intelligent life. Just some fungus growing on a rock or some bacteria qualifies as life.

Ive read that Jupitor's moon Europa is one of the most likely locations in the Solar System for potential habitability. Life could exist in its under-ice ocean, perhaps in an environment similar to Earth's deep-ocean hydrothermal vents.

Im 42 years young so not sure im going to make it long enough to find out but who knows.


----------



## blue2

Oh there's life out there but It doesn't need us to discover it for it to exist, it's better off without us, we'll probably find a way to exploit & destroy it.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

New Discovery on this subject. First potentially habitable Earth-size planet discovered by TESS mission, and it's nearby

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...red-by-tess-mission-and-its-nearby/ar-BBYGj7T


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> Oh there's life out there but It doesn't need us to discover it for it to exist, it's better off without us, we'll probably find a way to exploit & destroy it.


This.


----------



## andy1984

no. there will be other things discovered. expecting one thing or the other just shows the limits of our imagination. of course we have a tendency to understand things in terms of things we already know, so there might be something they call life which is entirely different.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

* *




I was really rooting for these guys to find the aliens:

























If a hundred weebs can't stand outside a gate with three guards and a dog and find the aliens I don't know what to say. It's hopeless guys.


----------



## Paul

Yes, we'll have the technology to fairly conclusively discover life on exoplanets in 10 or 20 years. There will be debate over the atmospheric signatures, but in time alternate theories can be eliminated. Intelligent/technological life will take longer, but perhaps in my lifetime if I live long enough we'll be able to image the night side of a nearby exoplanet well enough to detect city lights (not as a photograph, but simply detect that the night side is x% brighter than it naturally would be).

All the life in our own solar system -- and there are at least a half dozen moons that could contain abundant life -- may be more difficult to prove, unless we can catch it in plumes. The technology to tunnel through 50 miles of rock-hard ice to put a submarine into the oceans is centuries away... we can barely tunnel a mile down on Earth with huge industries devoted to it. Intelligent life in our solar system is entirely plausible, but none of it will be technological, it'll be more like dolphins.

The best chance in our solar system to find life in the near term is Mars, because it might have life quite close to the surface. Not on the surface, but possibly just a few meters below where we won't have much trouble finding it.


----------



## CNikki

chrisinmd said:


> New Discovery on this subject. First potentially habitable Earth-size planet discovered by TESS mission, and it's nearby
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...red-by-tess-mission-and-its-nearby/ar-BBYGj7T


We need to colonize it ASAP!


----------



## harrison

No.


----------



## caelle

No, and I think it's a waste of money trying.


----------



## RedHouse

Yes 



probably just some microbes on mars or one of the moons of Saturn .


----------



## FloridaGuy48

RedHouse said:


> Yes
> 
> probably just some microbes on mars or one of the moons of Saturn .


That is my thought. Life will be discovered but it will be bacterical life


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Life discovered outside of digital existence?


----------



## asittingducky

Not in the next couple of centuries...we still haven't fully explored the ocean even! But yea maybe before then ai will out-evolve us into a different type of life and that will become reality, like @EmotionlessThug said.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, there are a lot of variables that make it unlikely. Mostly due to distances and speed. Even at the speed of light you would have to assume that aliens would be doing the right kind of activity to be detected at exactly the right point in time for the signals to reach earth and be detectable. Example would be that the light you see from the closest stars has already been traveling for several years and therefore, you're seeing the star as it was several years ago. 

So some of the stars they're looking at are thousands of light years away. Humans didn't even have screwdrivers when the light we see left those stars.

I think it is unlikely.

As far as I know they have not even done a direct observation of ANY planet outside our solar system. They are guessing. Pretty feeble.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, there are a lot of variables that make it unlikely. Mostly due to distances and speed. Even at the speed of light you would have to assume that aliens would be doing the right kind of activity to be detected at exactly the right point in time for the signals to reach earth and be detectable. Example would be that the light you see from the closest stars has already been traveling for several years and therefore, you're seeing the star as it was several years ago.
> 
> So some of the stars they're looking at are thousands of light years away. Humans didn't even have screwdrivers when the light we see left those stars.


I agree the distance makes it pretty much impossible with our current technology to detect life outside our solar system. Like you said the light we see from stars is many many years old by the time it reaches us.

Within our solar system I think we could find life however in our lifetime. Perhaps underground on Mars or on the moon of Europa


----------



## EmotionlessThug

asittingducky said:


> Not in the next couple of centuries...we still haven't fully explored the ocean even! But yea maybe before then ai will out-evolve us into a different type of life and that will become reality, like @EmotionlessThug said.


Incorrect.

You're introducing your own interpretation. That's your idea, and its separate from my idea. My meaning of a digital existence means that this very existence been materialized from a computational intelligence system. I'm talking about outside this digital existence.

If your referring to my signature, then you interpreted incorrectly. I'm referring to a Multi-Agent Quantum A.I Computer managing the citizen situations, and the citizens are too socially undeveloped to know how they got a job, how they receive partners, how they exist, how they receive income or how they pass a test. I don't know about you, but my situations are repetitive and its extremely hard to get a career. I'm pretty sure you have a career, a proper living condition and people to communicate with everyday. My situation is very serious, because I never had a career or an income. Don't joke around with me, sir.


----------



## asittingducky

That's the issue with the current internet, people introducing their own interpretations :/ With postmodernism creeping in everything is subjective: video suggestions, a person's psychological profile, all the massive amounts of data can be spun to say whatever you want. As far as computation intelligence system, ai only seems good for surveillance...and not really at that even.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

asittingducky said:


> That's the issue with the current internet, people introducing their own interpretations :/ With postmodernism creeping in everything is subjective: video suggestions, a person's psychological profile, all the massive amounts of data can be spun to say whatever you want. As far as computation intelligence system, ai only seems good for surveillance...and not really at that even.


Yeah, that's also a problem. People introducing their own interpretations without fully thinking through their own idea.


----------



## asittingducky

No you're right and I wasn't trying to attack you. But it could, perhaps, be suggested that technology has made people more susceptible to suggestion and manipulation? In the early days of the internet you could find a lot more views and free and open discussions about less mainstream topics than nowadays, when anything not mainstream gets openly mocked :/


----------



## leaf in the wind

I don't think so. 

I don't think life will be discovered outside of earth during humanity's existence. I believe there is life out there in the universe but the size and scope of it all, and probability of encountering anything, is too low for it to happen in the next 5 billion years before the sun blows up (and earthlings with it).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Humanity's desperation to find life somewhere else is telling. Deep down, we know what a hopeless species we are. And we just hope there's something better somewhere.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Life will be discovered but it will be bacterical life I would guess. At least in our solar system. Outside our solar system there is most likely intelligent life. But the time and distance to find out is to great!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

asittingducky said:


> No you're right and I wasn't trying to attack you. But it could, perhaps, be suggested that technology has made people more susceptible to suggestion and manipulation? In the early days of the internet you could find a lot more views and free and open discussions about less mainstream topics than nowadays, when anything not mainstream gets openly mocked :/


I take my ideas very seriously, because I spent time concentrating on connecting my thoughts. The people on the internet aren't aware of the concepts nor the education system. I'm in college taking general psychology course for my first semester, and my professor misuse too many concepts in English terms.

The people online lacks what they don't understand mainstream or not, because they never heard the language being used. So they mock the person communication with personal remarks or deny any evidence of the idea ever being real in the very first place.

My first post speaks about humanity being digital. I'm thinking as how a camera perceives another camera to process a more sophisticated image than the technology existing itself as a concept for life out this digital existence.


----------



## Blue Dino

Intelligent human race (one capable of exploring signs of outside life) is/will be such a nimble nimble teeny tiny bit of the universe's timeline. And for that teeny tiny bit of the human race's existence to match the timeline of that teeny tiny bit of an alien race's existence, and for them to be able to coincide having a run in with each other... a very very VERY unlikelihood.

Although I just see the constant search for alien life to be mostly a fantasy, imagination, as for the sake of escapism and hope.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, there are a lot of variables that make it unlikely. Mostly due to distances and speed. Even at the speed of light you would have to assume that aliens would be doing the right kind of activity to be detected at exactly the right point in time for the signals to reach earth and be detectable. Example would be that the light you see from the closest stars has already been traveling for several years and therefore, you're seeing the star as it was several years ago.
> 
> So some of the stars they're looking at are thousands of light years away. Humans didn't even have screwdrivers when the light we see left those stars.
> 
> I think it is unlikely.
> 
> As far as I know they have not even done a direct observation of ANY planet outside our solar system. They are guessing. Pretty feeble.


Yeah pretty much this.


----------



## kings_speech

At least we're here to know tardigrades are on the moon. Next best thing. Wish I could link this, but apparently I need to post more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Theys1978

I think not. This is very unlikely.


----------



## mt moyt

maybe, but anyway theyve already discovered us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theys1978

mt moyt said:


> maybe, but anyway theyve already discovered us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It`s true!)


----------



## kings_speech

Now the question, were they really put there by accident? Who knows what impact this may have on future life forms. Or they may just die off.



Persephone The Dread said:


>


----------



## Persephone The Dread

kings_speech said:


> Now the question, were they really put there by accident? Who knows what impact this may have on future life forms. Or they may just die off.


Moss pigs in space. Well there's nothing else on the moon right now I'm pretty sure. Assuming distant aliens don't decide to move in, I guess stuff from Earth will end up there first and it will probably be fine.

I'm more curious about the Human DNA samples. Clearly the future Aliens are going to create clone armies. Or a tardigrade-Human hybrid army.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

asittingducky said:


> Not in the next couple of centuries...we still haven't fully explored the ocean even! But yea maybe before then ai will out-evolve us into a different type of life and that will become reality, like @EmotionlessThug said.


That's not a good argument though. The ocean is very challenging to explore, because of the crushing water pressure, as well as complete darkness.

But to answer the question.. Maybe, but the chances are very small.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Here is a planet they just found where life very well could exist.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...llion-super-earth/ar-BB13Z1Yb?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## Fun Spirit

We already know there are extraterrestrial. Obviously they came from another planet. It is just that the government haven't admit to it. The extraterrestrial are proof of a life outside our planet.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Sunshine Lady said:


> We already know there are extraterrestrial. Obviously they came from another planet. It is just that the government haven't admit to it. The extraterrestrial are proof of a life outside our planet.


And how do you know that the goverment is hiding extraterrestrials? You been able to sneak into area 51 and have a look around?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Part if me feels like if life is found it’ll be because of some multinational corp mining & stumbling across it as opposed the dedicated scientists which is a rather sad thought


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Canadian Brotha said:


> Part if me feels like if life is found it'll be because of some multinational corp mining & stumbling across it as opposed the dedicated scientists which is a rather sad thought


You are possibly correct. I could imagine a surveyor for a mining company walking along on the surface of Mars a hundred or so years from now finding the evidence of life.

Although I think the proof of life on other planet is more likely to be discovered by some type of rover or robot probe then a live human.


----------



## Lilgreenturtle

I don't think so, sadly.

As others said, maybe some microscopic organism, but nothing else really.

Life definitely exists on another planet, the universe is so big it definitely could happen. But there is so many things to take into account it is probably not near us.


----------



## CNikki

Pessimistically, I hope not. 

We would only try to colonize it and do the same destruction that we are doing to our current planet now.


----------



## Arbre

There's actually a real chance of this happening. One way life can be detected on other planets is by looking at the composition of the atmosphere and there are plans to launch and build telescopes in the 2020s and 2030s that will do this. And quite a few planets which are listed as potentially habitable have already been found, so they'll be observed in more detail in the future. I don't know if the technology in some of the upcoming telescopes will be advanced enough to give a very detailed analysis of exoplanets and their atmospheres, but the telescopes that will come after them in the coming decades could. I wouldn't be that surprised if we found life (or at least signs of it) on another planet by the end of this century, and some astronomers have predicted we could too.

It's also possible the first extraterrestrial life we find will be on a moon in our solar system. One of the theories of how life originated on Earth is that it began deep underwater around hydrothermal vents. There's evidence that moons like Europa and Enceladus have vast oceans of liquid water underneath their crust and scientists have speculated that they could have life in them because the gravity of Jupiter and Saturn causes these moons to contract and expand which could create hydrothermal vents. Scientists want to send orbiters and submarines to these moons because of this.


----------



## firelight

CNikki said:


> Pessimistically, I hope not.
> 
> We would only try to colonize it and do the same destruction that we are doing to our current planet now.


****, never thought of it that way &#128542; Always assumed they'd be more advanced than us.


----------



## CNikki

There's actually a planet discovered called Earth 2.0. It is relatively close to its sun that can make it similarly habitable as our planet along with the radius, mass, and hydrogen-rich atmosphere.

https://scitechdaily.com/earth-2-0-...hat-could-have-the-right-conditions-for-life/


----------



## mt moyt

twice the size of earth, they either are really strong or really small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre

This was uploaded today:


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Arbre said:


> It's also possible the first extraterrestrial life we find will be on a moon in our solar system. One of the theories of how life originated on Earth is that it began deep underwater around hydrothermal vents. There's evidence that moons like Europa and Enceladus have vast oceans of liquid water underneath their crust and scientists have speculated that they could have life in them because the gravity of Jupiter and Saturn causes these moons to contract and expand which could create hydrothermal vents. Scientists want to send orbiters and submarines to these moons because of this.


Sending orbiters and submarines to these moons to look under their vast oceans of water I think would be out best chance to find life in our solar system. I would think the technology exists to do this pretty much now? Send a very small submarine with a camera on it to see whats under water (perhaps a school of fish will just happen to swim past the camera). Im sure there are instruments as well you could attach that could detect life at a bacterial level in water as well.

I guess the biggest tech challenge would be getting the submarine or probe underwater without damaging it


----------



## Arbre

chrisinmd said:


> Sending orbiters and submarines to these moons to look under their vast oceans of water I think would be out best chance to find life in our solar system. I would think the technology exists to do this pretty much now? Send a very small submarine with a camera on it to see whats under water (perhaps a school of fish will just happen to swim past the camera). Im sure there are instruments as well you could attach that could detect life at a bacterial level in water as well.
> 
> I guess the biggest tech challenge would be getting the submarine or probe underwater without damaging it


There's going to be Europa fly-by missions by both ESA and NASA with planned launches in 2022 and 2024. From the articles and videos I've seen a submarine mission won't happen for at least 15-20 years, and the best way to go through the crust might be to melt it. I wish there was a submarine mission coming soon, it would be exciting.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Arbre said:


> There's going to be Europa fly-by missions by both ESA and NASA with planned launches in 2022 and 2024. From the articles and videos I've seen a submarine mission won't happen for at least 15-20 years, and the best way to go through the crust might be to melt it. I wish there was a submarine mission coming soon, it would be exciting.


I wonder what kind of info they will be able to get on there fly by missions of Europe? Just photos and probaly some instrument measurements would be my guess? Not likely to be enough to prove life. Unless they happen to just get a picture of a fish jumping out of the water like they do on Earth! lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Arbre said:


> There's going to be Europa fly-by missions by both ESA and NASA with planned launches in 2022 and 2024. From the articles and videos I've seen a submarine mission won't happen for at least 15-20 years, and the best way to go through the crust might be to melt it. I wish there was a submarine mission coming soon, it would be exciting.


 If they are still allowed to power probes with reactors, could they possibly melt through with a laser?


----------



## Arbre

chrisinmd said:


> I wonder what kind of info they will be able to get on there fly by missions of Europe? Just photos and probaly some instrument measurements would be my guess? Not likely to be enough to prove life. Unless they happen to just get a picture of a fish jumping out of the water like they do on Earth! lol


 Did you know one of the things they want orbiters to do is fly through the plumes on Europa that have water vapour in them? They could have instruments on them to analyze the water that could help get an idea of what it's like beneath the crust.


WillYouStopDave said:


> If they are still allowed to power probes with reactors, could they possibly melt through with a laser?


I think a submarine would have to be nuclear powered, I haven't read about any other alternative to power it. There's a good chance of it using a laser to melt through the ice too, that seems to be one of the leading ideas.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Arbre said:


> Did you know one of the things they want orbiters to do is fly through the plumes on Europa that have water vapour in them? They could have instruments on them to analyze the water that could help get an idea of what it's like beneath the crust.


Yea I think I have read that before that they want to fly through the plumes on Europa that have water vapour in them. Hopefully there are able to make to get the tech right to make that work and can get some valuable info for it. I wonder what we could potentially learn from it? Probaly the chemical or biological signature of the plums. I guess if they can detect organic compounds that would indicate a good chance of life.


----------



## Xenos

Thought this was sort of interesting and relevant to this thread. It's about why discovering alien life is something we maybe shouldn't hope for. And it isn't because they might invade us; it has to do with the Fermi paradox.


----------



## mt moyt

Xenos said:


> Thought this was sort of interesting and relevant to this thread. It's about why discovering alien life is something we maybe shouldn't hope for. And it isn't because they might invade us; it has to do with the Fermi paradox.


Yeah its weird aliens havent made themselves known to us. But it could be explained by memory modification. There are some mysteries like Nasca lines and the construction of the pyramids. Maybe aliens had a hand in them before wiping memories.

if aliens civilisations are out there and alive, the great filter doesnt apply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre

Here's a video where an astronomer talks about how telescopes will be able to observe exoplanets.


----------



## Arbre

Here's a current NASA mission that's looking for exoplanets:


----------



## Gala_Evandrus

I think so probably on one of Saturn’s moons.


----------



## Excaliber

I'm not sure. I figured they would have found something by now even if it was just microbes, those rovers on mars haven't found proof of anything either.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Excaliber said:


> I'm not sure. I figured they would have found something by now even if it was just microbes, those rovers on mars haven't found proof of anything either.


I dont think the probes we currently have on Mars have the capability to detect life. Unless something happens to just crawl in front of the camera so we can get a picture


----------



## D'avjo

chrisinmd said:


> I dont think the probes we currently have on Mars have the capability to detect life. Unless something happens to just crawl in front of the camera so we can get a picture


Yeah, and mars gets bigger the closer you get, bit of science there for ya, so pretty big place to search for fooking microbes!!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Potential evidence of life on Venus. New discovery was published yesterday.

https://time.com/5889099/venus-signs-of-life/

What do you think?


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Sheska said:


> I think the best commentary on this discovery was published by Forbes - *LINK*.
> 
> To quote the actual authors of the papers in question:
> 
> We have a history of jumping to 'alien life' conclusions, and as the saying goes "_extraodinary claims require extraodinary evidence_" and here we haven't ruled out the most simple of explanations yet - geological or purely chemical processes.


I agree its certainly not clear cut evidence of life. But interesting evidence potentially pointing in that direction


----------



## uziq

chrisinmd said:


> Potential evidence of life on Venus. New discovery was published yesterday.
> 
> https://time.com/5889099/venus-signs-of-life/
> 
> What do you think?


It's been theorized before this that life could live high in the atmosphere of Venus. So this was cool to read. Obviously there's a lot of stuff to rule out first, but I think it's interesting considering Venus is right next door.


----------



## ShyVegan

It is extremely likely that there are other life forms out there. I really hope they do get discovered during my lifetime. But, if they do get discovered, scientists will dissect them to figure out how they operate, and will possibly kill all of them because they will think they are a danger to the human race. I really don't think they will be a danger. I think they'll be nice, and kind. They may even be here on Earth studying our every move, remaining undetected. They're like ninjas! :grin2:


----------



## FloridaGuy48

uziq said:


> It's been theorized before this that life could live high in the atmosphere of Venus. So this was cool to read. Obviously there's a lot of stuff to rule out first, but I think it's interesting considering Venus is right next door.


Read the article. Its an interesting theory of life on Venus. Would not of thought it was possible at such high temps and hostile environment. If their is life it would be at a bacterial level which is interesting but I want to find more then single cell life.


----------



## ShyVegan

chrisinmd said:


> Do you think life will be discovered on another planet in your lifetime? By life I don't even mean it has to be intelligent life. Just some fungus growing on a rock or some bacteria qualifies as life.
> 
> Ive read that Jupitor's moon Europa is one of the most likely locations in the Solar System for potential habitability. Life could exist in its under-ice ocean, perhaps in an environment similar to Earth's deep-ocean hydrothermal vents.
> 
> Im 42 years young so not sure im going to make it long enough to find out but who knows.


It already has. I'm sure of it. I think the government is just keeping secrets from us. Honestly, I often daydream of falling in love with an alien. Maybe because I just want to be with a guy who is different in a sense that we understand each other. I sometimes feel like an alien on Earth. Like everyone is looking at me like I don't really belong here. You know what I mean?


----------

